# Media  > Creator Showcase >  War Dogz webcomic

## ExcelsiorPrime

Greetings everyone, I nervously launched a web-comic series recently.  Its been everything I hoped for and more.  

Comic description
The War Dawgs are a fictional team of four anthropomorphic canines, who were born in a research laboratory. Genetically altered for warfare, they escape with the unwitting aide of a janitor. Their adventure has just begun as they try to make sense of the world.

War dawgz - War Dawgz

Feel free to offer suggestions or advice on how I can make anything better.  Thanks for checking out this thread.

----------


## Johnrap

I wish my pooch was a War Dawg. This is such a good comic.

----------


## End of Time

I have a couple of questions/observations:

You're drawing the pages on regular paper and then you scan them in. Do you use a pencil or do you use ink? I'm guessing you're using a pencil and then you're playing with the contrast in photoshop to make the lines a bit darker. Is that correct?

If you're using photoshop I'd advise you to start using layers and use the multiply setting while colouring. This allow you to avoid tiny white bits and pieces near the lines you've drawn, and will accentuate the linework.

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

> I have a couple of questions/observations:
> 
> You're drawing the pages on regular paper and then you scan them in. Do you use a pencil or do you use ink? I'm guessing you're using a pencil and then you're playing with the contrast in photoshop to make the lines a bit darker. Is that correct?
> 
> If you're using photoshop I'd advise you to start using layers and use the multiply setting while colouring. This allow you to avoid tiny white bits and pieces near the lines you've drawn, and will accentuate the linework.


great observation...I am doing exactly that. Thanks for the advice.  I am also new to photoshop CS..the whole layer thing is a mystery, I can do simple smoke effects and layer sound fx...but as far as using it properly..im not there.

I know this is asking alot but could you explain the layering process a bit more..or direct me to a url that explains how to do what you suggest..

Again thanks for the comments.

----------


## End of Time

Decent enough tutorial on youtube:




and a bit harder to wade through:
http://www.photoshopessentials.com/p...odes/multiply/

----------


## plunderpuss

I agree about the Photoshop layers. It really improved my digitally-colored work. 

Also, this is a good opening. I especially like the "BLAH BLAH BLAH" parts in the security guard's dialogue--stuff like that gets me to turn pages.

----------


## Top Carnivore

How long can fan fiction be on this thread?

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

> How long can fan fiction be on this thread?


The Artist/Writer showcase thread description is as follows---Show off your creative side! Share your sketches, drawings, paintings, *fan-fic,* poetry...any kind of creative work. Also discuss tools, techniques, and resources related to your craft.

I think your fan-fic can last as long as you want it to last as long as there is no excessive bumping of thread.  But you may have to specifically ask the mod of this art/writer forum.




> Decent enough tutorial on youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> and a bit harder to wade through:
> .photoshopessentials help


I appreciate the tips.  I had no idea how to do that.




> I agree about the Photoshop layers. It really improved my digitally-colored work. 
> 
> Also, this is a good opening. I especially like the "BLAH BLAH BLAH" parts in the security guard's dialogue--stuff like that gets me to turn pages.


Thanks. I was inspired by Charlie Brown's teachers wah wah wah voices from those classic Peanuts cartoons

----------


## Ghost

Cool stuff man. Ive always been fond of anthropomorphic comics like Ninja Turtles & Bucky O'Hare. You have an interesting concept, which is the hardest part for most. Just keep drawing, coloring and learning. Were all students of the craft. 

If you are interested in studying comics more deeply I would suggest reading Scott McClouds "Understanding Comics". This has really expanded my knowledge on sequential storytelling and changed the way I approach it. Im also in the process of reading Will Eisners "Comics and Sequential Art" right now, can get back to you on that later lol.

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

> Cool stuff man. Ive always been fond of anthropomorphic comics like Ninja Turtles & Bucky O'Hare. You have an interesting concept, which is the hardest part for most. Just keep drawing, coloring and learning. Were all students of the craft. 
> 
> If you are interested in studying comics more deeply I would suggest reading Scott McClouds "Understanding Comics". This has really expanded my knowledge on sequential storytelling and changed the way I approach it. Im also in the process of reading Will Eisners "Comics and Sequential Art" right now, can get back to you on that later lol.


Ill check that out at the library. Also thanks to your and End Of Time Photoshop help..I think I got better.

----------


## Ghost

> Ill check that out at the library. Also thanks to your and End Of Time Photoshop help..I think I got better.


I agree, I already see an improvement. Good advice by End of Time and Plunderpuss. 

I think its easiest to think of layers as transparent sheets that can be stacked on top of each other in a pile and reorganized freely. Each layer can even have different settings to create some interesting effects.. try putting a 2-3 color gradient layer on top and multiplying it. Lower the opacity a bit, reverse or change the colors in the gradient for different effects.

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## Mari

I just want to say War Dogz is a very interesting comic!  If you keep creating more of it I will try to follow as much as I can  :Cool:

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

> I just want to say War Dogz is a very interesting comic!  If you keep creating more of it I will try to follow as much as I can


Thanks.  I am having so much fun working on it. I appreciate the interest.

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## Neil Kapit

This is definitely an interesting comic. Reminds me a bit of Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles for an older audience. (which technically was the original Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, but that was still more fantasy, whereas this has a bit of satire to it)

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

> This is definitely an interesting comic. Reminds me a bit of Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles for an older audience. (which technically was the original Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, but that was still more fantasy, whereas this has a bit of satire to it)


Definitely influenced by Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Planet of the Apes, also bad 80's sci-fi movies like Man's best friend.  Commando. Revenge of the nerds. Revenge of the Ninja. old Godzilla Movies. Video games--Grand Theft Auto. Robotic Commando. Metal gear solid. Mario bros. Bill & Ted. 

This origin story is like introducing C3po and R2 D2.  The cool stuff hasn't happened yet.

I put up new pages on Mondays or Fridays(sometimes both) thanks for checking it out.

----------


## Mormel

Kind of a superficial thing, but I like the details on the car design, both interior and exterior. What did you use for reference there?

And nice job on the build-up of the story so far. Now that we've caught glimpses of the dogs, it feels like it's about to come together.

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

> Kind of a superficial thing, but I like the details on the car design, both interior and exterior. What did you use for reference there?
> 
> And nice job on the build-up of the story so far. Now that we've caught glimpses of the dogs, it feels like it's about to come together.


The car reference is my first car--an old Pontiac T-1000 I used my freshman year of college.  A couple of old photos..light-boarded.  I have fond memories of that car--you always remember your first. lol

Yeah the story has been a slow burn but only because i wanted to get the origin out the way.

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

Here are some early concept design sneak peaks at upcoming characters




will probably rework this one-- a bit too Disney influenced.

----------


## Mari

I like the Kitty a lot!  :Cool:

----------


## Mormel

Great stuff on the detail of the facial expressions on your McDougle, Excelsior. I'm getting kind of a Don Bluth vibe off these character designs.

Don't feel rushed to finish that origin story, though. A solid, well-thought-out basis really goes a long way, also in terms of future storytelling potential.

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## Wedge Antilles

Very interesting work and great artistry here, definitely a work of art.

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

> Very interesting work and great artistry here, definitely a work of art.


Thank you for the compliment. We ( my bro and I) are learning as we go.  The strip isnt were we would like it to be..but its getting there.

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## Renjo

These are killer. You obviously know what you're doing in terms of shot composition, the placement of characters and objects in a scene etc. etc. and the depth blur is great in some of these. However, much like what has already been said, I feel there's room for improvement regarding the lines, layering and the white spaces around each outline. It's an easy fix, though - once you learn how to use layer blend modes and different widths of pens and such (sorry for assuming you don't know these things- I may be wrong) then these pics will totally rule. But these are minor things - I'm looking forward to seeing more. I've nothing to say about the story and characters other than I love it all. Keep it up!

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

> These are killer. You obviously know what you're doing in terms of shot composition, the placement of characters and objects in a scene etc. etc. and the depth blur is great in some of these. However, much like what has already been said, I feel there's room for improvement regarding the lines, layering and the white spaces around each outline. It's an easy fix, though - once you learn how to use layer blend modes and different widths of pens and such (sorry for assuming you don't know these things- I may be wrong) then these pics will totally rule. But these are minor things - I'm looking forward to seeing more. I've nothing to say about the story and characters other than I love it all. Keep it up!


I  am not offended at all.  What you assumed is true..Photoshop is a great tool--and I am still learning how to use all the functions. I welcome all criticisms and/or praise.  I appreciate your comments, and anyone who takes the time to check out the web series.


Any advice on how to fix my line, spaces and white areas please share. I am basically learning as I go.

Pencil/ink scan

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

New page up

----------


## Ghost

Cool stuff Excelsior. Getting better all the time  :Smile:

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

> Cool stuff Excelsior. Getting better all the time


Thanks to the advice in your comic tips thread. I really appreciate you sharing the knowledge.  I intend to pay it forward.

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

I redid the first two pages to explain the origin of the comic universe-within the comic aspect of war dogz. The first being the comic War Dogz--anthropomorphic tale of canine mercenaries, and the other being that of Abernathy, lowly janitor who unwittingly frees 4 genetically enhanced dogs that improve his life without his knowledge.

Let me know if I need to clarify this point more..I tried visually clues such as numbering the pages of the comic within the comic while leaving the outside universe pages numberless..etc.

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

practicing a bit of composition and pencils using a tablet pen

----------


## Ghost

> practicing a bit of composition and pencils using a tablet pen


Muahahaha. Welcome to the dark side  :Cool: . What tablet did you end up getting (if you dont mind me asking)?

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

> Muahahaha. Welcome to the dark side . What tablet did you end up getting (if you dont mind me asking)?


Huion 8'' x 5'' Graphic Drawing Tablet

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

The links have better resolutions

http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/f/20...ob-d84hjkq.png







http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/20...ob-d84hjl6.png






http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/f/20...ob-d84hjkl.png

----------


## Ghost

Hey man, do you draw your inks out on paper and then scan them in? Or are they done digitally? It looks like there is alot of stepping (not sure what its called) instead of them being smooth lines. If you found a way to rectify this I think it would really improve the comics look overall.

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

> Hey man, do you draw your inks out on paper and then scan them in? Or are they done digitally? It looks like there is alot of stepping (not sure what its called) instead of them being smooth lines. If you found a way to rectify this I think it would really improve the comics look overall.


Yeah. I still have a few pages left using that method--then using the tablet.

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

Hey Ghost--Here is a work in progress using the tablet, Should I be playing with the sharpen/contrast--i think its causing my lines to step?

Also I am learning how to use the traditional comic book color palette . No Gamut artifacts.   So much to learn but getting there. :fingers crossed:  Any advice or observations would be appreciated.

----------


## Ghost

> Hey Ghost--Here is a work in progress using the tablet, Should I be playing with the sharpen/contrast--i think its causing my lines to step?
> 
> Also I am learning how to use the traditional comic book color palette . No Gamut artifacts.   So much to learn but getting there. :fingers crossed:  Any advice or observations would be appreciated.


Hey man, I dont _think_ sharpness is the issue. The lines do look noticeably smoother on the page you did with a tablet. Do you know the dpi (dots per inch) setting you are using for these files? I have a hunch that may be it.

My only observation from your coloring is that your style may benefit from more solid shapes and slightly less airbrushing. War Dogz kindof makes me think of an action animation of sorts, so maybe try a form of cel shading? I did a quick overpaint so you can see what i mean (dont know why it looks so blurry).

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

> Hey man, I dont _think_ sharpness is the issue. The lines do look noticeably smoother on the page you did with a tablet. Do you know the dpi (dots per inch) setting you are using for these files? I have a hunch that may be it.
> 
> My only observation from your coloring is that your style may benefit from more solid shapes and slightly less airbrushing. War Dogz kindof makes me think of an action animation of sorts, so maybe try a form of cel shading? I did a quick overpaint so you can see what i mean (dont know why it looks so blurry).
> 
> https://scontent-b-dfw.xx.fbcdn.net/...27&oe=551DD67B


yeah. that was what I was going for.a simple comic book animation style.

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

http://wardogz.webcomic.ws/

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

http://wardogz.webcomic.ws/comics/35

Any Critiques are welcome...In thread or Private message me.

Thanks.

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

Re-done Page.  Trying to polish my inking.

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

Been away for 2 weeks. Re prioritizing. LOL had time to work on my art skillz.  I probably wont chat as much on social issues ---but will concentrate on Comic Book Issues.

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

Redoing pages..for practice and fun.

here's the Original and the remixed version

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

Redoing pages to get more consistency.  This is where my OCD pays off.  



*This is PAGE 6-*- I will probably do a George Lucas and redo--All the earlier pages.

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

MARVEL COMICS character *RAGE*

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

Even bigger

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7375/...38a0a6b4_o.png

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

Another day Another Page redo.  try, try and try again--till it gets to where i like it.

OLD PAGE





Reworked page.

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

1965 LOBO--dell comics.  Quick Sketch & Color---New look--not enough good cowboys wearing white hats,

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

I just hit 10,000 Views on my Webcomic. Thanks so much!!

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime

Another member of the upcoming JOBBERS webcomic. Super-heroine HOME GURL

----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------


## ExcelsiorPrime



----------

